# New to Bee Source



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas beebuggy! I'm hoping, if I learn how to keep bees and winter them properly, that I'll someday have enough colonies to generate some wax. I'm interested in candles too.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B2!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

welcome


----------



## beesquad15 (Nov 5, 2014)

welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

